

Stomp.io for social adventures (launch conference) - zapnap
http://stomp.io

======
ollerac
This is _really_ cool. I've been waiting for something like this to come
around for a while. Planning dates with friends will be so much easier. "Hey,
want to go to a movie?" "Nah! Let's go squirrel fishing instead."

I really hope it can stay focused on user-curated fun-adventure-type stuff.

The interface is quick and clean. Great job! Love the about page:

    
    
      Who are we?
      [insert a little text about why we are so fucking awesome]
      [UPDATE: We've been too busy coding to get around to this]
    

p.s. I work at a local Boston startup. Is it cool if a bunch of us join you
for the trampoline adventure?

~~~
stomp
Thanks for the kind words. And yeah, uhm... the about page isn't quite done
yet ;-). Didn't seem like the most important thing haha.

We'd love to see you at the trampoline adventure!

------
thirtysixred
I'm enjoying this site. I already found 2 things I didn't know were around me,
but wanted to do.

------
sp_
This is pretty amazing because just yesterday I was wondering if such a site
exists. I am always trying to find more adventures wherever I go.

Too bad that the Android app crashes on my MyTouch 4G when "Loading
Challenges". Is there any way I can help in debugging this?

~~~
stomp
Oh no! Really sorry about that. Just make sure to submit a crash report and
we'll get _right_ on it. Or feel free to email us at support at our domain dot
io.

~~~
sp_
I did hit the "Report" button. Let me know if you did not get the report or if
it is useless and you need further testing.

------
winton
I too have been waiting for a site like this. Great work. I can see this
having great virality through the brag factor on social networks (Facebook).

------
npt4279
I'm gonna go squirrel fishing right now!

------
brandoncasci
Wind tunnel ride...that sounds awesome!

